# Keto



## acidWarp (Jun 30, 2003)

Ok he's not really a duck, but he's rocks anyways...

View attachment 54442


View attachment 54443


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

i always wanted a parrot...but no room...nice bird tho


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

can he talk?


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Hey Slick, glad to see some pics of him! Does he still talk real softly to himself and do the wolf whistles? Wait til summer and give him some natural sunlight, his colors will come out much better and will show some iridesence.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam that beak looks pionty.


----------



## acidWarp (Jun 30, 2003)

Bawb2u said:


> Hey Slick, glad to see some pics of him! Does he still talk real softly to himself and do the wolf whistles? Wait til summer and give him some natural sunlight, his colors will come out much better and will show some iridesence.
> [snapback]952353[/snapback]​


Hey Bob,

Yeah, the plumage looks a lot nicer in the sun I've noticed. He (she? I forgot, or did you ever really know?) does a bunch of different whistles and will even mimick whistles I do sometimes. He's definitely gotten more vocal since I before.

Dr. Green, haha yeah I notice that when I try clipping his nails


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Cool bird. Do you have any Idea how old he/she is?


----------



## acidWarp (Jun 30, 2003)

pamonster said:


> Cool bird. Do you have any Idea how old he/she is?
> [snapback]954622[/snapback]​


No, I wish I did.


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Cool bird!


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

acidWarp said:


> pamonster said:
> 
> 
> > Cool bird. Do you have any Idea how old he/she is?
> ...


He's a youngster. About 3 1/2 years old when you adopted him. I remember when he was being handfed at the my friends petstore as a hatchling but he never sold for some reason. When my bird died after having her for 25 years the owner offered me a real nice deal on him because he knew I was heartbroken. I took him home for about 6 months but just kept feeling bad about replacing my bird so quickly so I offered him up. I'm very glad he went to someone that appreciates him because he is a real sweet bird, he just wasn't "my bird" who I still miss very much.


----------

